# 

## dendrytus

Chciałbym, aby w tym wątku wypowiadali się instalatorzy którzy znaleźli sposób obejścia systemu alarmowego.
Wątek ten założyłem nie dla złodziei czy pseudo instalatorów, ale dla użytkowników i klientów, aby mogli się zapoznać z najnowszymi sposobami obejścia ich systemu alarmowego.
Ponieważ jestem znanym paprokiem, paranoikiem i psudoekspertem posłużę, się przykładem autorytetu z tego forum (oczywiście nie będzie miał nic przeciwko temu gdyż przestępcy, jak twierdzi, to wszystko znają).



> *ravbc* pisał o możliwości rozbrajania systemu przy pomocy wejścia - można np. zaprogramować wejście manipulatora jako typ: 81 - Wyłączenie czuwania
>  i podłączyć do niego kontaktron ukryty np. pod manipulatorem, czujką, czy gdziekolwiek indziej. Zwarcie tego wyjścia rozbraja alarm.


Sposobem na wykrycie jest włączenie systemu alarmowego i sprawdzenie magnesem wszystkich okien, drzwi, czujników, domofonu przy furtce, itp. Jednym słowem wszystkiego.
Można też zacząć od przejrzenia jak zaprogramowane są linie, ale w tym przypadku każdy system ma inaczej realizowane pewne funkcje.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Można też zacząć od przejrzenia jak zaprogramowane są linie, ale w tym przypadku każdy system ma inaczej realizowane pewne funkcje.


Najważniejszym założeniem jest otrzymanie arkuszy programowania z wszystkimi wypełnionymi danymi zmienionymi podczas instalacji. Jeżeli programowanie nastąpiło z poziomu komputera (a tak najczęściej jest przy satelu) poprosić o ostateczną wersję do wglądu.
W takim przypadku sprawdzamy co i jak było zaprogramowane.
Oczywiście instalator może coś ukryć i tego nie wpisać ale przed czymś takim nie da się w 100% uchronić. Po każdym nietypowym zachowaniu alarmu natychmiast porównujemy z arkuszami/danymi.

Najprościej to można zdefiniować wszelkie moduły GSM. Zdefiniować jakiś telefon na kartę jako uprawniony do rozbrajania/zazbrajania centrali ale to to już by było przegięcie bo wystarczy przejrzeć logi i wszystko jest jak na tacy.

A jak można zmusić takiego klienta co nie płaci by w końcu chciał zapłacić? Znowu zaprogramować moduł gsm by wyzwalał jakiś alarm. Klient jest na zakupach i ... wywołać mu alarm. Moduł można nawet ostatecznie gdzieś ukryć a po rozliczeniu "cichaczem" go zdemontować zacierając ślady. 

Ostatecznie wszystko jest do zlokalizowania i wykrycia a całkowite zatarcie śladów z logów systemu wielokrotnie jest dość kłopotliwe. 

Czy są jeszcze inne sposoby? Owszem i to całkiem sporo.

----------


## Jarek.P

> A jak można zmusić takiego klienta co nie płaci by w końcu chciał zapłacić? Znowu zaprogramować moduł gsm by wyzwalał jakiś alarm. Klient jest na zakupach i ... wywołać mu alarm.


Myślę, że taki klient, który nie ma zamiaru zapłacić nie będzie reklamował tego u wykonawcy, tylko raczej poszuka nowego jelenia, uprzednio mu opowiedziawszy historię, jak to został niecnie przez tego poprzedniego oszukany, ile to strat poniósł i jaki badziew w wyniku otrzymał. Nowy specjalista odkrywszy taki tajny moduł da inwestorowi tylko oręż do ręki...

J.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Nowy specjalista odkrywszy taki tajny moduł da inwestorowi tylko oręż do ręki...


Tylko, że taki "dodatkowy" moduł można zamontować gdzieś w ścianie - zagipsowany. A podpiąć do niego kilka obwodów czujek czy obwodów sabotaży i za każdym razem inną wyzwalać. 
Nie powiedziałem, że jest to sposób idealny ale ... troszkę upierdliwy.

----------


## Maanniutek

Powiem tak z waszych wypowiedzi wynika że uparliście się na jeden wątek - Fałszywy Instalator.  Oczywiście warto jest  zwrócić na to uwagę ale wydaje mi sie że twórcy tematu chodziło o to aby klienci widzieli słabe strony swoich systemów alarmowych przy założeniu że zakładały je osoby wykwalifikowane kompetentne i godne zaufania a nie oszuści i naciągacze.

Moje rady dla klientów:
1)  montaż zlecić tylko instalatorom a najlepiej firmom z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami: koncesja MSWiA uprawniająca do montażu zabezpieczeń technicznych oraz każdy pracownik powinien posiadać licencje Pracownika Zabezpieczeń Technicznych I lub II stopnia oraz uprawnienia SEP do 1 KV

2) nie ograniczać się do założenia jednego typu systemu tzn: nie stawiać tylko na np czujniku ruchu wewnątrz albo kontaktrony albo system zewnętrzny. pamiętajmy że system ma za zadanie jedynie utrudnić a nie uniemożliwić potencjalnemu intruzowi ingerencje w nasze dobra. Najlepiej zastosować w miarę możliwości finansowych jak najwięcej pułapek.

3) nie wolno liczyć tylko na agencje ochrony które często bywają zawodne zainwestujmy dodatkowo w nadajnik gsm

to tyle na początek

----------


## SS

Jak obejść systemy alarmowe?
A jest wiele sposobów.
*Pierwszy* to brak broni w polskich domach.
i tu jest to opisane
Polska Izba Systemów Alarmowych
 W skrócie
Czujka na drzwiach wejściowych to prawie zawsze linia opóźniona
Więc włamywacze wchodzą przez drzwi, alarm sie włącza po około 20 sekundach a wtedy domownicy mają już napastników przy łóżkach a więc zostaje odwołany alarm i "po ptokach"
*Druga grupa przyczyn* to systemy klasy SA-3 i SA-4 na elementach odpowiednio klasy C i S.
Ta klasyfikacja już jest od dwóch lat nieaktualna lecz w dalszym ciągu sprzedawane są i montowany systemy np klasy *SA-3* na elementach klasy *C*
To źle?
To fatalnie bo norma wg której klasyfikowano te systemy powstała ponad 15 lat temu a od tamtego czasu systemy zabezpieczeń i wymagania dla nich zmieniły się w takim samy stopniu jak komputery więc zamawianie komputera wg wymagań z przed 15 lat to czysty idiotyzm a montaż systemu wg wymagań z przed 15 lat to....
A jak powinno być?
A przynajmniej system *stopnia zabezpieczenia 2* wg PN EN 50131-1:2010
i nie dajcie się nabrać, że dawna klasa SA-3 to dziś *stopień zabezpieczenia 2* bo dawniej było kilkanaście wymagań a dziś kilkaset aby spełnić wymagania normy.
Dawniej nawet najgorszy system spełniał wymagania dla klasy SA-1 a dziś aby spełniał wymagania *stopnia zabezpieczenia 1* to musi już coś umieć bo inaczej jest systemem pozaklasowym czyli poza wszelką klasyfikacją. A z dawniejszej klasyfikacji nawet tej na poziomie SA-3 część systemów znalazła się właśnie poza klasyfikacją i są przełamywane naprawdę dziecinnymi sposobami.
Wciąż można spotkać informacje firm oferujących systemy  alarmowe:
*"atest TECHOM klasa C*"
czyli tłumacząc na język zrozumiały:
atest wg wymagań ustalonych około 1993 roku - po tej informacji uzupełniającej kupicie taki system czy chociażby elementy? 

*Trzecia grupa* przyczyn przełamywania systemów jest zarówno niewiedza instalatorów jak i celowe działanie tychże bo za rak, dwa można będzie się włamać - niestety i tu ani licencja ani uprawnienia nie chronią
Jak sprawdzić czy system został już przygotowany do udanego włamania?
https://asp-pl.secure-zone.net/v2/in...554/864&lng=pl
*Czwarta grupa* przyczyn to źle dobrane elementy które wzbudzają fałszywe alarmy i powoduje to wyłączenia części czujek - i na to czekają...
i tu spisałem ponad 150 podstawowych błędów jakie są popełniane w systemach.
*Piata grupa* to zła obsługa, brak konserwacji i zmiany w otoczeniu czujek.
Pisać więcej?
O CCTV można pisać jeszcze więcej.
Sądzę, że od 80 do 90% obrazów z kamer nie da się wykorzystać procesowo!
Dlaczego?
A litania powodów jest długa zaczynając od złej rozdzielczości zapisanego obrazu i złego kadrowania a kończąc na złym rozmieszczeniu kamer i fatalnym oświetleniu - niestety ale - nie kończąc bo litania jest dłuższa.
Pisać o tym?

----------


## SS

Dlaczego systemy telewizji przemysłowej w  Polsce są tak kiepskie?
Jedna z grup przyczyn jest opisna tu http://kzpochrona.com.pl/ckfinder_pl...alarmowych.pdf
Świat absurdów?
Delikatnie

----------


## rzufik1

Tak sobie czytam i prawie  płacze  ze  śmiechu ; chyba  zaraz  flaszkę  weżme  i dalej  będe  płakał :smile: 
oczywiście ze  śmiechu :smile: 
najlepszy  sposób  jaki  widziałem  na  obejscie  systemu alarmowego to TOPOREK wbity w  obudowe.....  ale  i  tak  centrala zdążyła  powiadomić  stację  monitoringu :smile: 
potem wyzioneła  ducha :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli dopiero ten toporek wywołał alarm i powiadomienie, a do samej centralki dało się dotrzeć bez naruszenia alarmu, to wyjątkowo kiepski musiał to być system...

J.

----------


## rzufik1

> Jeśli dopiero ten toporek wywołał alarm i powiadomienie, a do samej centralki dało się dotrzeć bez naruszenia alarmu, to wyjątkowo kiepski musiał to być system...
> 
> J.


kiepskie chyba masz  pojęcie  o  tym :smile: 
ale  bywa tak  czasami.
Niestety wiedza teoretyczna w takich  przypadkach   musi  byc  podparta  praktyką :smile:  
Ale ADMIN  chyba  ma  inne  obowiązki  :big tongue: 

co do  naruszeń to po  kolei SMA  dostała od  kontaktrona  drzwi  wejściowych przez  kilka  pirów  do wstrząsówki z  pomieszczenia serwerowni ....
włamywacze  niestety  doskonale wiedzieli  gdzie  jest  centrala....ale budowa  ( podobno ) miałą  wiele  ekip.

----------


## Jarek.P

> kiepskie chyba masz  pojęcie  o  tym
> ale  bywa tak  czasami..



Faktycznie bywa tak czasami, że ktoś o czymś ma kiepskie pojęcie. Bywa też czasami, że ktoś kuleje z umiejętnością pisania w sposób jasny. Napisałeś to tak, że wynikało z tekstu, jakoby centralka zdążyła jeszcze wysłać powiadomienie już po jej zaatakowaniu toporkiem, co swoją drogą byłoby dość zdumiewające  :smile: 


J.

----------


## rzufik1

> wysłać powiadomienie już po jej zaatakowaniu toporkiem, co swoją drogą byłoby dość zdumiewające 
> 
> 
> J.


Czemu?
wszystko  zależy od  miejsca  gdzie  trafisz :smile:

----------


## piotrmak

Często i gęsto jest poprostu tak, że jakiś system ma być. Zwyczajnie, bo wszyscy naokoło mają, bo w banku niższe ubezpieczenie itp. Większość czytelników muratora ma niestety kredyt na 30 i więcej lat. Co w takim domu można ukraść, żeby się włamywać lub co gorsza komuś broń przykładać do skroni? Wypasione meble z Ikei?

----------


## dejna

Moim skromnym zdaniem wystarczy wystarczająco mocno denerwować właściciela wywołując mu fałszywe alarmy aż przestanie go uzbrajać. Podatne są alarmy bezprzewodowe. Część daje alarm w wypadku zagłuszania. To jest smutne ale do tego doprowadzą systemy bezprzewodowe.
Brak komunikacji z czujkami to alarm. Pewnie można to wyłączyć tylko co  z tego.
Jeżeli montować to tylko alarmy przewodowe. mimo ukrycia kontaktronu jest to zawsze ingerencja i nie jest taka prosta do przeprowadzenia.
W latach 90tych jak nie było komórek to złodzieje dzwonili na stacjonarne i sprawdzali czy są domownicy. Ale były książki telefoniczne.

----------


## dejna

> Czemu?
> wszystko  zależy od  miejsca  gdzie  trafisz


Wystarczył pewnie zewnętrzny przekaźnik ze stykiem NO, który był podtrzymywany prądem w stanie zamkniętym. A dialer GSM był na strychu. i mogą sobie wbić 10 siekier z tym, że nie wolno było wpuścić złodzieja aż do centralki.

----------


## perkolator

Ojciec mi opowiadał jak do niego w latach 80tych złodzieje dzwonili i sprawdzali obecność. Jak wiadomo były tylko telefony stacjonarne. Wystarczy właściciela zmęczyć fałszywymi alarmami aż sam unieszkodliwi alarm, szczególnie radiowy.

----------

